# Ein verdammt heißes Ding (3x) Gif - Update



## Rolli (2 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## eagleeye. (3 Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein verdammt heißes Ding (1x) Gif*

*Na??? 
Wisst ihr wer das ist?
Es ist Katy Perry.
Die obige Szene stammt aus ihrem offiziellen
Video "Birthday" und ist ab Minute 7:42 zu sehen.
Aber auch das ganze Video ist sehr interessant 
um es sich anzuschauen. All die verschiedenen 
Personen ist Katy Perry.
Unten im Code der Link zum Video.
Aber ich weiss nicht ob ihr Euch in Deutschland
das Video anschauen könnt wegen Eurer "genialen" Gema.
Hier in der Schweiz hab ich diesbezüglich kein Problem, kann alle Videos
auf YT anschauen...

Unten der Link zum Video:


Code:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEUg7OplvIQ


ciao*


----------



## krawutz (3 Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein verdammt heißes Ding (1x) Gif*



eagleeye. schrieb:


> *
> Wisst ihr wer das ist?
> Es ist Katy Perry.
> 
> *



Und ich dachte schon, Lady Gaga wäre in neue Dimensionen vorgestoßen.


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein verdammt heißes Ding (1x) Gif*

Hier noch zwei von ihr 



 

​


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

@ eagleeye.: Youtube geht nicht in D., aber Clipfish: http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/4072209/katy-perry-birthday/

@ Rolli: Danke auch für die Updates


----------



## lofas (5 Mai 2014)

Verrückt gut:crazy:kopf99:thx:


----------

